# What to Smoke for Large Group (40 ppl) MES 30



## johngolf01

Having a big (to us) party and will need to be feeding lots of mouths.  Want to do something easy (low and slow).

Currently planning on doing 4 large Pork Butts which always turn out well and please.

I've done Pork Butts for this people in this group several times in the past though.
Also have done a ton of Sous Vide Beef Roasts as well, so would like to steer away from that.

Looking for alternate recommendations.

I've seen those huge Beef Knuckles(beef round tip 2), that I believe I could smoke to 205 f similar to a pork Butt and make pulled beef.  Never messed with that cut though.  Maybe I'll do 2 pork butts and 2 beef knuckles.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## texomakid

I've done several slabs of baby back ribs a couple of times for a group of 20+/- and no one seemed to be disappointed? Potato salad, Coldslaw, 100 variations of baked/BBQ beans, Relish tray with pickled Okra, pickles, olives, cheeses, ect............... Use a good rub like Meat Church Honey Hog & mix up a batch of good ole KC style BBQ sauce. That's a hit around my group any occasion!


----------



## johngolf01

texomakid said:


> I've done several slabs of baby back ribs a couple of times for a group of 20+/- and no one seemed to be disappointed? Potato salad, Coldslaw, 100 variations of baked/BBQ beans, Relish tray with pickled Okra, pickles, olives, cheeses, ect............... Use a good rub like Meat Church Honey Hog & mix up a batch of good ole KC style BBQ sauce. That's a hit around my group any occasion!



Definitely have the sides covered, my job is just the main entree.

Thought about Ribs... Just dont think I have the room in my MES 30 to get enuff done.  Probably could squeeze in 8 slabs, but doubt much more....

Yah, probably time to upgrade, but that's another topic all in itself.


----------



## fivetricks

Not sure how big your smoker is, but i cook for a party every year that's around 40 people.

We did a 125lb pig one year. It was a big hit. 

Edit: just saw you're using a MES 30. Loading that u with 4 butts is really going to be a struggle with that smoker without having a PID controlling it.

I have a MES 30 and tried just what you're attempting and it just couldn't keep up. Maybe use the mes for the first 4 hours or so (set at 275) then finish them all in the oven. Just too much thermal mass for that smoker


----------



## johngolf01

fivetricks said:


> Not sure how big your smoker is, but i cook for a party every year that's around 40 people.
> 
> We did a 125lb pig one year. It was a big hit.
> 
> Edit: just saw you're using a MES 30. Loading that u with 4 butts is really going to be a struggle with that smoker without having a PID controlling it.
> 
> I have a MES 30 and tried just what you're attempting and it just couldn't keep up. Maybe use the mes for the first 4 hours or so (set at 275) then finish them all in the oven. Just too much thermal mass for that smoker


Good input.  I've done 2 butts before with no issues.... never tried 4... if I go that route I'll pay close attention....

Would love to do the PIG but we just moved and still sorting things out.  Would rather not go the rental route for a spit or large smoker right now.

Could always just fire up 2 or 3 butts in the MES 30 and sous vide some large beef cuts to supplement...


----------



## zwiller

I like your idea for both pulled pork and beef.  When I first joined here pulled beef sounded like the strangest thing but I tried it and it is great.  Agree with 

 fivetricks
 that's a huge job for the MES.  I'd do butts one time and knuckles another.  Pull (I chop), and put into containers or vac seal and freeze if gig is a week plus.  If your butts aren't exciting people anymore, change up your game.  You have an AMNPS?  Do you form pellicle?  Inject?  What wood?  All of these can take PP to several levels beyond typical.


----------



## indaswamp

zwiller said:


> I like your idea for both pulled pork and beef.  When I first joined here pulled beef sounded like the strangest thing but I tried it and it is great.  Agree with
> 
> fivetricks
> that's a huge job for the MES.  I'd do butts one time and knuckles another.  Pull (I chop), and put into containers or vac seal and freeze if gig is a week plus.  If your butts aren't exciting people anymore, change up your game.  You have an AMNPS?  Do you form pellicle?  Inject?  What wood?  All of these can take PP to several levels beyond typical.


Yep...^^^^^^that...
I'll also add that a finishing sauce can bring that little something extra that turns great pulled pork to outstanding pulled pork. The extra flavor profile from an acidic element brings more layers of flavor for the taste buds.

I have 2 large butts in the smokehouse now. Cooking them today for a party tomorrow. Going to make pulled pork tacos with them. When I pull them, I plan on adding some fresh squeezed orange and lime juice to them and maybe a little sugar To push the flavor towards a traditional carnitas. Should work out well.


----------



## chef jimmyj

TURKEY BREAST! If you are handy with a knife, you can remove the Lobes, about 3 pounds each, from the rib bones and arrange them 3 to a rack in your 30. 2 hours or so at 250 to an IT of 155 then a rest. You will get Fork Tender, Juicy Goodness. You can Spatchcock or Smoke As Is if you wish but the cook time will be 3- 4 hours.

6oz × 40 = 240 ÷ 16 = 15 lbs ÷ .6 yield on the bone = 25 pound Turkey Breast. 
Last one I made was 8 pounds so 4 should get the job done. You can even give them a couple of days bath in Pop's Brine.  Gives a mild Hammy Flavor...JJ


----------



## uncle eddie

For 40 people with an MES30 - I would do 3 or 4 pork butts and stay with pulled pork.  To make it "different," try using various finishing sauces with the PP

Here is one I tried that was very good
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/soflaquers-finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork.51933/
you don't need a lot to make the PP have a unique flavor


----------



## johngolf01

zwiller said:


> I like your idea for both pulled pork and beef.  When I first joined here pulled beef sounded like the strangest thing but I tried it and it is great.  Agree with
> 
> fivetricks
> that's a huge job for the MES.  I'd do butts one time and knuckles another.  Pull (I chop), and put into containers or vac seal and freeze if gig is a week plus.  If your butts aren't exciting people anymore, change up your game.  You have an AMNPS?  Do you form pellicle?  Inject?  What wood?  All of these can take PP to several levels beyond typical.


Definitely my PP has always been a people pleaser,  perhaps I'm just getting bored with it 

Like the idea of trying different finishing sauces.

I do use the AMNPS.  Hickory has been my go to lately.  Have not formed a pellicle (I do that for fish) or injected one yet.  I usually season night before and wrap in saran wrap.


----------



## johngolf01

indaswamp said:


> Yep...^^^^^^that...
> I'll also add that a finishing sauce can bring that little something extra that turns great pulled pork to outstanding pulled pork. The extra flavor profile from an acidic element brings more layers of flavor for the taste buds.
> 
> I have 2 large butts in the smokehouse now. Cooking them today for a party tomorrow. Going to make pulled pork tacos with them. When I pull them, I plan on adding some fresh squeezed orange and lime juice to them and maybe a little sugar To push the flavor towards a traditional carnitas. Should work out well.


Sounds tasty!  Might do the pork butts ahead of time and make several pans of enchiladas....cheeses red or green sauce and corn tortillas.


----------



## johngolf01

chef jimmyj said:


> TURKEY BREAST! If you are handy with a knife, you can remove the Lobes, about 3 pounds each, from the rib bones and arrange them 3 to a rack in your 30. 2 hours or so at 250 to an IT of 155 then a rest. You will get Fork Tender, Juicy Goodness. You can Spatchcock or Smoke As Is if you wish but the cook time will be 3- 4 hours.
> 
> 6oz × 40 = 240 ÷ 16 = 15 lbs ÷ .6 yield on the bone = 25 pound Turkey Breast.
> Last one I made was 8 pounds so 4 should get the job done. You can even give them a couple of days bath in Pop's Brine.  Gives a mild Hammy Flavor...JJ


Love this ides!  Recently did some Turkey drums with pops brine and smoked them to 180T.  Talk Bout good!!!


----------



## johngolf01

uncle eddie said:


> For 40 people with an MES30 - I would do 3 or 4 pork butts and stay with pulled pork.  To make it "different," try using various finishing sauces with the PP
> 
> Here is one I tried that was very good
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/soflaquers-finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork.51933/
> you don't need a lot to make the PP have a unique flavor


Wow, that sounds great!  Thanks for the link!  Likely will follow that for a butt or 2 if I go that route.


----------



## Jonok

+1 on the pork butts. 
 Just start the day before and let em run at 250-260 until they’re done 
(once you stop smoking actively, close the vent and your temp control will be much easier if you can fit 4, you can cook 4, it may be in your best interest to put a foil pan on the bottom rack, bent to fit with a little gap around the edges, because the drippings from 4 butts will overwhelm that little bitty drip tray quickly, and your significant other will lament the condition of your driveway. )

 Take em off and pull them, add the finishing sauce of your choice and put them in aluminum disposable hotel pans covered with foil.  If you need to hold them, do it in a 160 degree oven and they’ll keep just fine for 12-24 hrs. 

 I will add apple juice if I need to keep them in a crock pot for serving over any significant time (best not to exceed “warm” unless you are reheating) 

If the fat starts to seperate out, a little mustard or lecithin mixed in with the apple juice will keep it in suspension and make your meat much more appealing.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Sauce wise, here are some of my most popular sauces. This time of year, Strawberries are in season. Substitute for the Blueberries for a really Out of the Ordinary BBQ Sauce...JJ

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/sauces.264311/#post-1719620


----------



## Inscrutable

I’d do the butts ahead of time ... forgiving and indistinguishable next day except maybe bark softening.

Then maybe multiple racks of wings for short same day cook, or even two rounds. If you have a deep fryer could also try smoking them ahead then a quick freshen/finish/crisp in the deep fryer(?) 
Haven’t tried that yet but on my list.


----------



## Jonok

I have, it works well!
(If you happen to be doing briskets concurrently, render the trimmed fat at 275 or so in something like peanut oil, and then use the resultant oil to do wings and fries.  
Wow....


----------



## Inscrutable

Jonok said:


> I have, it works well!
> (If you happen to be doing briskets concurrently, render the trimmed fat at 275 or so in something like peanut oil, and then use the resultant oil to do wings and fries.
> Wow....


That sounds good!


----------



## chopsaw

johngolf01 said:


> Love this ides! Recently did some Turkey drums with pops brine and smoked them to 180T. Talk Bout good!!!


I do the same with chicken thighs . Cure with Pop's , smoke to 190 ( or so ) then pull it for sandwiches . So good like you said , and a good value .


----------



## tallbm

Man there is a lot of good advice in this thread!

If doing 4 pork butts I was going to cast my vote for doing 2 ahead of time and then reheating, nothing will be lost in the reheat if you have them well wrapped in foil.  Reheat hole and shred when they hit about 165-175F.

I was also going to add my 2 cents about making a pork butt variety.  You have some for bbq sandwiches, have some for tacos, and nachos!  Season them all with a good base like Salt, Pepper, Onion, Garlic, and Paprika.  When you shred them mix in a little ground cumin, chili powder, and some lime juice.  Have fresh limes quartered (or full on wedged out) for people to squeeze on the tacos and nacho's for additional flavor.  

I like the turkey recommendation a lot!  Turkey is one of my favorite smoked bbq items that people may not even know about.

Finally, if you want to get a simple and amazing beef component you can always do smoked meat loaf!!!  
I wouldn't make a giant one but a few that are no bigger than 3 pounds each.  You could do these ahead of time and if you use a good base recipe you will blow people away!!!  They can make bbq meatloaf sandwiches, eat as meatloaf, and I still love to put brown gravy on mine and eat with mash potatoes and green beans.

Anyhow I seconded a lot of the already mentioned options, added my $0.02 cents, and offered up the meat loaf.  I think you have some good options here and more to come with all of the great posts that are happening in this thread :)


----------



## chopsaw

tallbm said:


> meatloaf sandwiches,


Smoked meatloaf is so good , and something new for at least a few of your guest I would think . 
I like to keep the ground beef the size of a slider bun . So I roll it to size , wrap in foil to keep the shape , cook til it's set . Then un wrap and finish .  Cross cut and put on the buns . Always a hit .


----------



## johngolf01

Thanks a lot everyone for all the great recipes and ideas!


Jonok said:


> +1 on the pork butts.
> Just start the day before and let em run at 250-260 until they’re done
> (once you stop smoking actively, close the vent and your temp control will be much easier if you can fit 4, you can cook 4, it may be in your best interest to put a foil pan on the bottom rack, bent to fit with a little gap around the edges, because the drippings from 4 butts will overwhelm that little bitty drip tray quickly, and your significant other will lament the condition of your driveway. )
> 
> Take em off and pull them, add the finishing sauce of your choice and put them in aluminum disposable hotel pans covered with foil.  If you need to hold them, do it in a 160 degree oven and they’ll keep just fine for 12-24 hrs.
> 
> I will add apple juice if I need to keep them in a crock pot for serving over any significant time (best not to exceed “warm” unless you are reheating)
> 
> If the fat starts to seperate out, a little mustard or lecithin mixed in with the apple juice will keep it in suspension and make your meat much more appealing.


Ok, I may give 4 a shot after all.  Taking the day before off so will leave time if run into trouble.  I've held butts in a cooler before, and with 4 I'm sure they would hold for 4 to 6 hours easy.


----------



## johngolf01

chopsaw said:


> I do the same with chicken thighs . Cure with Pop's , smoke to 190 ( or so ) then pull it for sandwiches . So good like you said , and a good value .
> View attachment 395798


That sounds tasty.  My local grocery store sometimes has Turkey drums for $1.50 a pop.  Cant beat that.... been meaning to try turkey thighs also.  Havent tried with chicken yet - will try soon.


----------



## tallbm

johngolf01 said:


> That sounds tasty.  My local grocery store sometimes has Turkey drums for $1.50 a pop.  Cant beat that.... been meaning to try turkey thighs also.  Havent tried with chicken yet - will try soon.



I do both cured drums and thighs but I prefer the thighs.


----------



## Jonok

Pretty much promise that it will work.

 Allow 16 hrs (but 12 will probably be ok), rotate the racks once halfway through (just take em out and change positions so you don"t pull off the fat cap) and remember that once they hit tender (blade is loose) nothing too portentious is really going to change for about 6 hours even if you leave the smoker at 260. 

Remember the curse of the drippings though.  Even if you choose to forgo the internal drip pan, at least put the smoker in your lawn, or put something under it to catch the mess.

If they're done early, pull em and do the finishing sauce of your choice.  Hold them in the 160 oven in a foil covered foil pan, and nothing but good will happen.


----------



## zwiller

Jonok said:


> If the fat starts to seperate out, a little mustard or lecithin mixed in with the apple juice will keep it in suspension and make your meat much more appealing.



That gives me a great idea...   Do you use lecithin often?  Any more info?  THANKS


----------



## Jonok

I use it a fair amount.  It doesn't taste like anything much, it's cheap and readily available at most health food or organic-type stores, is pretty heat stable, and it does a great job of keeping fat in suspension.  (It also lets you make killer vinaigrettes.)

A little bit goes a long way.


----------



## zwiller

Thanks, think it could be used in an injection?


----------



## Jonok

Never tried.  It works in things that have been brought to a boil, and, like I said, it doesn’t really have any taste or color. The stuff I use is Soy lecithin, but I think it’s just phosphatidylcholine and nothing else. (Same chemical in mustard/egg yolks that works as an emulsifier)
I don’t inject butts as a general rule, briskets get a sort of thinned Demi-glacé and chickens I do with ghee in which I have sautéed garlic and herbs de Provence.
Only thing that I have shot up with an emulsion was turkey, and I just used a little mustard to keep the apple juice and butter together enough to get it into the syringe.
What are you thinking?


----------



## zwiller

You're pretty much spot on my thoughts: injecting an emulsion, especially on lean meats.  RE: butts.  Slowly built an injection recipe for them based on Mixon's with STPP and works awesome.  I used DaveOmak/Mariankis method % by weight.  Highly recommend trying injecting them.  Your injections sound good!  Soy lecithin dissolves in liquid, right?


----------



## Jonok

Yep it does.
  Keep us posted regarding your progress.  That sounds interesting.


----------



## zwiller

Will do.  I will probably do it on next brisket but have other stuff on deck.


----------

